# What movie character's personality do you have a huge crush on?



## HannibalLecter

Charlie Harper.


----------



## Lullaby

Favourite actor + favourite character + favourite scene = win!


----------



## L'Empereur

kiwigrl said:


> Is that Scarlett Johanssen? If I was a lezzer she'd be my type lol.


Yeah . . . .


----------



## TurquoiseSunset

Lullaby said:


> Favourite actor + favourite character + favourite scene = win!


That was a brilliant scene! Plus, he is pretty damn hot!


----------



## Lullaby

"They did stuff to me. Spooky stuff... Anal stuff." xDD 

Every scene with him was brilliant! <3


----------



## Steve MD

Juno et Hermione Granger.:blushed:


----------



## AgAu

Alice - (Milla Jovovich) from the Resident Evil movies.

Hot chicks with guns do funny things to me.


----------



## entperson

Mr. Darcy!
I love me some Mr. Darcy :crazy:


----------



## PurdyFlower

Just a few I can think of...

Captain Jack Sparrow (Johnny Depp)
Sweeney Todd (Johnny Depp - It's kinda weird...I know)
Chris Brander from Just Friends (Ryan Reynolds)
Robin from Robin Hood Men In Tights (Cary Elwes)


----------



## Pachacutie

Ron Weasley, Mr. Darcy and Tom from 500 Days of Summer.


----------



## OctoberSkye

Justin Long characters.


----------



## Stars

Ramona Flowers from "Scott Pilgrim Vs. The World"


----------



## snail

Powder:









Daniel from Stargate:












and if the question were extended to include anime characters,

Yuki from Fruits Basket <3 <3 <3:









and L from Death Note, even though he'd probably be incompatible with me:









If I were into girls, I suspect I'd be totally enamored with Luna Lovegood from the Harry Potter series.


----------



## Darkestblue

Paprika from Paprika









Mui from Shaolin Soccer









Ichigo (on the right) from Shimotsuma Monogatari









Shizuka from Sukiyaki Western Django









Isabella from The Dreamers


----------



## xxstrange1xx

The Phantom of the opera
and 
Mr. Darcy


----------



## jack in the box

FIRST OFF, donnie darko.<333333333









jordan from lovely & amazing <333333333333333333333









tommy cahill from brothers <3333333









robert graysmith from zodiac <3333333









jack twist from brokeback mountain <33333333









/jake gyllenhaal

also...
paul from the rules of attraction









ricky fitts from american beauty









neil from mysterious skin


----------



## kiwigrl

King Arthur - his character was full of all the good things like selflessness, honour, integrity etc. Also, unmistakably masculine and protective by nature.

For the same reasons I like Maximus from the The Gladiator:

















Noah from The notebook was such a sweetheart.









And what girl can resist Mr Darcy?


----------



## wawwhite

Mr. Darcy
Mr. Rochester from _Janey Eyre_
Zorro
Gambit
Sawyer from _Lost_
Johnny from _Dirty Dancing_

I confess, I go for the typical bad boy with a heart of gold.

If I went for girls...
Seven of Nine from _Star Trek Voyage_
Illyria from _Angel_
Luna Lovegood


----------



## Hiccups24-7

Still Ellen Page..... why must people accidentally reignite my obsession with her  .. she will always be stunning, even when she tries to be feminine 










oh and still Jeffrey Donovan... :tongue:


----------



## confusedone

(Jesse) Ethan Hawke in "Before Sunrise"... if only... :blushed: roud:

Have yet to watch the sequel, but I'm sure I'll fall in love all over again. :tongue:
Angered that the movie is sometimes classified as "romance", it really defies the stereotypes of that movie genre.


----------



## android654

Carrie Matheson from HOMELAND










Why Claire Danes isn't more high profile as an actress is beyond me. She's fucking talented.


----------



## FiNe SiTe

(Edit: Personality? Hrm. Not sure if that's the real reason. I guess the bad-ass personality?)
Alice from Resident Evil. 
:blushed:


----------



## .17485

Kate Sumner/ Rosamund Pike in Johnny English I like her accent. It is soft and soothing. Seems Posh


----------



## Aubbs

Daryl Dixon
Eric Northman
Dexter
Jon Snow & Terrian 
Barney Stinson
Jack Sparrow 
TONY STARK
Bruce Wayne


Sexy men that know how to get shit done.


----------



## Lycrester

*BANE*

As soon as he appeared in that opening scene,I nearly choked on my popcorn. Oh my God.


----------



## vikingbitch

Dan E said:


> Mind you, it's his personality, not his blood-sucking.



I've been looking at these just waiting and hoping that I wasn't the only one who had the hots for Lestat. And of course it would be a fellow INTJ


----------



## leftbanke

I wouldn't say "huge crush," but Robert Downey Jr. is... ahhh... well, so nice.









(Huge crushes are on musicians. * ;>*)


----------



## DouglasMl

Oh, my gracious.

_Nobody _mentioned Uma Thurman as the Bride in _Kill Bill_ (Vol's 1 & 2)?


She can cut Alice from _Resident Evil_ to ribbons any time and still look cool!


----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## hulia

Tony Stark - Avengers
Clint Barton - Avengers
Jesse Pinkman - Breaking Bad
Jason Bourne - Bourne Trilogy
Jack Sparrow - POTC
Dean Winchester (okay, number one here) - SPN
Mary Shannon - In Plain Sight
Natasha Romanova - Avengers

Probably tons more but I can't remember them all at the moment.


----------



## Aubbs

Batman
Bane 
Hannibal


----------



## Aslynn

Legolas - Lord of the Rings
Balian - Kingdom of Heaven
Will Turner - Pirates of the Caribbean 
(Yes, there's a trend there. Can't help it roud

Also: 
Snape - Harry Potter
Qui-gon Jinn - Phantom Menace (only good thing about that movie)
J.M. Barrie - Finding Neverland


----------



## TriggerHappy923

HOWL - from Howl's moving castle (damn he's a fantasy and a perfect one at that)
Gambit (my favorite X-man from the original series)
Wesley from Princess Bride (I kind of had a thing for him)
Jack Sparrow (typical)
James Bond (pierce Brosnan)
Wolverine from the X-men movies (Hugh) 
Batman and batman from batman and beyond (from cartoons)
The Mummy (1999)
Billy from Jurassic Park 3 (just a random one)


----------



## Fern

I always admired Thorin Oakenshied...
Also Mr. Darcy


----------



## android654

Officer Morgenstern from _The Spirit_










It's one of the few "cute" characters that I truly love in movies and in one of my favorite movies as well.


----------



## Pom87

Amélie, from Amélie.. ;-)

Amélie (2001) - IMDb


----------



## rikkoxtah

yeah catwoman is cool


----------



## FancyProseStyle

*Tony Stark (Ironman)

Jeremy Irons (Lolita)

James Bond *...obviously
*
Silva (Skyfall)*


----------



## Aislinn

Just to clear- this is very much just based on personalities, I'm about to list a cartoon character, gay man, a few women, and an elderly man.Shmendrick from The Last UnicornWallace Wells from Scott Pilgrim vs. the WorldSam from Benny and JoonProfessor Hilbert, Ana Pascal, and Karen Eiffel from Stranger than FictionBenji from Gentlemen Broncos


----------



## phii

*Summer *from *(500) Days of Summer* and *Zooey Deschanel *herself~


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster

Colonel Hans Landa
I just like how he is such a devious bastard, also how much back he is willing to stab to be on the winning side. I don't really respect him, but I do find the way he handles things to be awesome.

It's a man-crush, but man-crushes can be awesome so that's all right.


----------



## lost monkey

Emma Watson - Harry Potter
Scarlet Johansson - The Avengers


----------



## BlurredVisionary

Pom87 said:


> Amélie, from Amélie.. ;-)
> 
> Amélie (2001) - IMDb


Oh yeah. Most definitely. As beautiful on the inside as on the outside.


----------



## Doom

Generally I Haruhi but Yuki was just too moe in the movie









SAC Major









She seems to be a favourite, one of mine too.









I don't like what Angelina is now, but I recently saw CoL and there is a reason Lara is so popular.

Most of my the personalities I like are anime series obviously though.


----------



## HorribleAesthete

Bases on personalities (though the first three actresses were/are actual crushes themselves):

Princess Leia Organa (Carrie Fisher)- Star Wars 
Sabina- (Lena Olin)- The Unbearable Lightness of Being
Anne Shirley (Megan Follows)- Anne of Green Gables 
Cora Monroe (Madeleine Stowe)- Last of the Mohicans 
Lucy Honeychurch (Helena Bonham-Carter)- A Room With a View
Juno (Ellen Page)- Juno
Jacques Mayol (Jean-Marc Barr)- The Big Blue
George Falconer (Colin Firth)- A Single Man
Count László Almásy (Ralph Fiennes)- The English Patient
The Joker (Heath Ledger)- (The Dark Knight)

Also, Rogue of the X-men, but not as portrayed in the recent movies, more in the comic, particularly in the 80's.


----------



## android654

DouglasMl said:


> Oh, my gracious.
> 
> _Nobody _mentioned Uma Thurman as the Bride in _Kill Bill_ (Vol's 1 & 2)?
> 
> 
> She can cut Alice from _Resident Evil_ to ribbons any time and still look cool!



B is cool but she's no Alice.


----------



## countrygirl90

Wolverine ( Hugh Jackman) in X-Men.
Achilles (Brad Pitt) In Troy


----------



## EmileeArsenic

Christian from Moulin Rouge! So adorable! Plus, he has that smile AND he can sing and write... *swoon*

*scampers off to watch Moulin Rouge*


----------



## Aubbs

Darth Vader... as long as he keeps the helmet/mask thing on.


----------



## kiwigrl

Wolverine (X men)


----------



## pepsivanilla93

Janet from End of Watch. Anna Kendrick in real life :blushed:


----------



## an absurd man

Not a movie, but Death from the Sandman comics (Vertigo/DC). :blushed:


----------



## android654

Michonne from The Walking Dead










Not only is the actress who plays her absolutely gorgeous, but the character is portrayed perfectly. Very cold, calculating and distant on the surface yet complex and warm beneath. She's exceptionally well portrayed.


----------



## Eos_Machai

Well, now that they've made a movie about Angela Davis... <3








And yeah, Cassie. Obviously.


----------



## Noctis

Natalya(GoldenEye)








Elena (Zorro) 










Evy (The Mummy Returns)









Wai Lin (Tomorrow Never Dies)


----------



## Dracarys

Legolas lol


----------



## Dracarys

Also, the cop from Bridesmaid and Thor


----------



## HorribleAesthete

I have not seen the film version, but I am reading currently reading Jane Eyre, and must add the title character to my list.


----------



## Aubbs

Batman, Batman and more Batman.

But I can't forget Brandon Fraiser... but he is really ruined for me cause I have a teacher that looks just like him.


----------



## nordic28

Jason Bourne


----------



## Cotillion

definitely ygritte from game of thrones, she's even a redhead... i love redheads >_<










i expect more boner jokes in season 3


----------



## Kingpin

Jordan Two Delta (The Island)


----------



## android654

Yukio (Wolverine)


----------



## liccht

I always had a thing for Haku from the film Spirited Away. I don't know what it is. Something to do with his pragmatic yet emotionally-driven sensibility.


----------



## norwgirl

Major crush since the age of around 12: Mr. Darcy


----------



## Red Panda

my latest is John Reese from Person of Interest :kitteh:


* *


----------

